# Hotpoint Fridge Problem



## Sarge (Sep 1, 2014)

No cool air in Fridge compartment, though cold are is blowing into my freezer, What could it be? So basically my freezer is acting as my fridge. This is a Hotpoint CTX21GAX


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 1, 2014)

Normally the air is blown from the freezer to the fridge through a damper at the top of the wall in a side by side. The damper can be operated by a fridge control in the fridge at the top. some are manual and others are operated by the main control module. If the damper doesn't open no cold air to fridge. You can feel the air at the top behind the cover housing the light etc. This damper can be stopped up by ice in the freezer if you have a problem with your auto defroster. You can remove the rear panel in the freezer to see if there is excessive ice buildup.  Here's your diagram and parts. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...0/E2106469/00003?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=CTX21GAX


----------



## jeff1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,



> CTX21GAX



Missing some digits...the rest are??
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php

http://www.applianceaid.com/refrigerator-not-cold-enough.php
Some common not cooling trouble makers.

jeff.


----------

